# Looking for Monopod recommendations that fold down to 14 inches or less



## sanjosedave (Aug 12, 2016)

Looking for Monopod recommendations that fold down to 14 inches or less

Mostly using with a Ricoh GR. 14 inches or less...so it fits into my bag. 

Thx


----------



## Coz (Aug 12, 2016)

The Gitzo GM2562T Series 2 Traveler Carbon Fiber Monopod is 14.2" but is about $290!!!

The Velbon Ultra Stick L60 or Ultra Stick V60 are less than $75

Those are the only ones that are pretty much equal to or less than 14"

I have a Sirui P-326 Carbon Fiber that is only 15". They also have it in Aluminum as the P-206. Either is under $100


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 12, 2016)

I had never considered a folding Monopod, I've always used telescoping ones.

However, I did find a folding one that folds to 9.85 inches.

Size:

55 x 55 x 250mm / 2.17 x 2.17 x 9.85inch (Close)
39 x 39 x 1270mm / 1.54 x 1.54x 50inch (Extends) 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Folding-Compact-Walking-Hiking-Nordic-Stick-Pole-Camera-DSLR-DC-Monopod-/191815724063?hash=item2ca91bac1f


----------

